# Another Myrtle Beach Herf????



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am planing on being in Myrtle Beach in mid June for a week if anyone wants to get together for a herf let me know. I will give exact date in a few. :tu :ss


June 7th thru June 14th is the days I will be down.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

You drinkin' tonight Jeremy? Freddy lives in Virginia.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I hope to get together some folks for this. Maduro Lover lives there so I know he will be down for a herf and he now works at one of the local shops part time. :cb


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

JPH said:


> Yeah.... I know  I did have 1


Only 1 huh? Myrtle Beach is in South Carolina, bro. :r

Sorry for the threadjack RJT!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

JPH said:


> I know..... I was trying to give him a hard time for not PM'ing me since he was 3 min from my house at the airport for a few hrs...but then realizing he prolly wont be on for a few days...I deleted it....but got caught....


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

JPH said:


> WOW.... a bad joke gone terrably wrong....deleting


Or was this a thread jacking that went wrong? :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

RJT said:


> Or was this a thread jacking that went wrong? :r


.. ...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump...No one???


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't commit to anything yet Robert, but the 9th or 10th would be the only days I would even remotely be able to make it. I can't make any promises though.:tu


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Gimee a PM, Ill have a smoke with ya!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh and I think the plans for the MB herf have been scrapped for Columbia at some point this summer. Pewp!!

Just gimme a holler and Ill come out and have a smoke!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

whats the status? I just have to figure out what to do with my dog. I'll keep u updated....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Why are we waiting soooo looong?

BTW Motown if you check around there are quite a few pet friendly places around here. I think most all the Holiday Inns and Red Roof Inns are.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

:tpd: The Holiday Inn in Little River is pet friendly. That's where I stayed for the first MB Herf.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> :tpd: The Holiday Inn in Little River is pet friendly. That's where I stayed for the first MB Herf.


My condo is in Little River.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Im down still 

Just point me towards the juke-joint!


----------

